# New monitor photo editing



## maty (Dec 24, 2012)

Hello, I want to get a new monitor for photo editing since i'm a retoucher.

I was looking at dell u2410, what do you think? Or what you recomend? I have also spyderpro for calibrating

Budget: 800 $


----------



## Mully (Dec 24, 2012)

With $800 to spend you should do well


----------



## weags77 (Dec 24, 2012)

I am not a professional but I am very happy with my Asus 246q for around $500. Also use spyder calibration.

However the only thing I have to compare it to us an older Samsung TN panel.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Any decent IPS panel is the way to go... the Asus mentioned and the Dell you mentioned would do nicely for you. I have the Dell 30".... and love it!


----------



## maty (Dec 24, 2012)

So I guess the best deal is that dell, thank you


----------



## Garbz (Dec 27, 2012)

If you already have a Spyder one thing to see is if you can find an IPS display with a colour lookup table. This will allow you to calibrate your monitor, rather than butcher the output of your video card to make a monitor appear to fall in line. You actually take a quality hit when you calibrate the video lookup table rather than the monitor itself as you're no longer able to output the full 8bits per channel your card is capable of.

One monitor that fits in your budget is the NEC Multisync P241W P241W-BK, 24 Widescreen Professional Graphics Desktop Monitor - Highlights & Specifications | NEC Display Solutions . It's expensive but it'll blow away the Asus and Dell in both quality and longevity as well (I have a Dell IPS panel at work that's 3 years old and suffering from panel separation on one side, I also have an NEC Multisync 2690WUXi at home which is still perfect and pushing about 7 years now.


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2012)

What does panel separation look like?


----------



## Garbz (Dec 30, 2012)

It looks like there's a layer of liquid inside the monitor. The right hand side has a spot which is visibly darker and spreading slowly into the screen. I'll snap a photo of it if you're interested when I get back to work.


----------



## KmH (Dec 30, 2012)

OK. I suspected that was what it looked like and just wanted confirmation.

All the big screen TVs in the local bar have a bad case of panel separation.


----------

